# Question on Blocking



## Mark Lynn (Sep 23, 2005)

I was watching the DVDs on the 2005 International Modern Arnis Summer Camp and I noticed something about blocking the stick and I thought I would throw it out there for discussion.

A side note here very good DVDs by the way, they were filmed much better than the Symposiums, good job George. 

Anyway Datu Dieter in his first segement explains about his concepts on blocking and catching the stick.  Mainly moving from long range into medium range in order to block and catch the stick.  So as I understand it he moves in to jam the attack and catches the stick.

SM Dan Anderson in his segment on basics demonstrates and talks about blocking and catching the stick as well.  However he explains about keeping the right distance and as the stick comes in blocking it and then catching it.  In this method he lays the hand on the stick "Dish Towel" style to snatch it.

Now it seems to me there are two different methods here, 1) move into the attack aggressively and block and catch or 2) lie in wait and defensivly catch the stick.  Close the distance or manipulate/keep the right distance to block.

So my question for the modern Arnis players on this forum which do you do?  especially when practicing the flow drills or sparring drills such as Tapi Tapi etc. etc.

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Question, Mark!

It seems to me it depends on the opponent, situation, and timing. I have used both techniques myself and have also used the inside-circle snake in sparring situations.

I have used the left-handed inside circle snake with a mobility throw, believe or not, and the right-handed payong inside-circle snake into a inner elbow-bend take down, both of these techniques came from the Professor in public seminars (circa 2000).

The cool thing about any of these strategies is that you don't force, you just seize the opportunity when its presented.

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## modarnis (Sep 23, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> The cool thing about any of these strategies is that you don't force, you just seize the opportunity when its presented.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 23, 2005)

I was wondering about the differences in attitude as well as the execution of the techniques.  For instances in one you have the more aggressive offensive attitude of closing the gap in the other you seem to have the defensive attitude of letting the attack come to you and then being offensive from that. 

Dieter makes reference in the tape to GM Ernesto's aggressiveness in coming in and closing the gap.  Dan makes reference to GM Remy's influence of Balintawak in the blocking close to your body (or letting the attack come to you) and seizing the stick and taking over (my words for what he shows and demonstrates).

GM Max Pallen who studied with GM Remy and others uses a similar technique in blocking the stick to what SM Dan talked about, only he uses a cushioning motion (giving with the force of the strike a little) to snatch the stick.

All three work but I think you must train for that type of blocking, and since all three have something in common (GM Remy) I was wondering what types of blocking different players in Modern Arnis use.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 23, 2005)

modarnis said:
			
		

> As a general rule, in my experiences playing with Professor, he preferred to blend with opponents and use parries, passes,  or block check type responses, rather than dead stop an attack.  His ability to transition from defense to counter seamlessly is the essence of "the flow"



I agree with the rest of your post and this statement as well.  But I hear so much about GM Remy when pressed would do Balintawak or what ever but I think there is the different mindsets of bait and let them come to you or attack and close the gap.  

Closing the gap could also include passes or parries (I think that is what the Punyo enteries are) but often times with say Tapi Tapi we learn the drill with our feet planted really and in that sense I think we take the defensive mindset.  

Mark


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> I was watching the DVDs on the 2005 International Modern Arnis Summer Camp and I noticed something about blocking the stick and I thought I would throw it out there for discussion.
> 
> A side note here very good DVDs by the way, they were filmed much better than the Symposiums, good job George.
> 
> ...



IMHO, I think that both ways have their place, and each should be trained.  As for what I prefer...I guess it depends on what is happening at the time.  As far as the actual stick sparring goes, I think that the better method would be  to attack aggressively, considering the pace of the action.

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 24, 2005)

If the circumstance permits, I prefer to agressively attack that attack and take my block to the strike.  Vs a backhand, this affords me the opportunity to cross up the opponent.  Vs a forehand, this necessarily brings me into a tighter inside spot, where the real damage begins....  Either way, the opponent either needs to withdraw or go close quarters, where most untrained will either freeze up or otherwise need to abandon the weapon.

 Regarding checking or grabbing the opponent's stick, it seems that the strategy of waiting for the strike to come to you and maintaining distance rather than crashing in might be more conducive to executing the strip.  It means the opponent will be more extended, which usually helps a disarm come off a bit easier, IMO.


----------

